# Transporting my plow and truck on a two hour drive



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

I bought a truck, 2000 chevy 3500 with a mm fisher plow, and it is a little over two hours away. All highway driving. Anything special I should do as a new plow driver? Should I short chain the plow for highway driving? Should I add weight to the bed? Don't get me wrong, I can drive. Im just worried about getting into the truck driving 55mph down the highway and oops, guy forgot to tell me the blade drops on its own sometimes. Do I have to have signs or lettering on the side of a comercial truck in New Hampshire?

Thanks


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Adding weight to the bed is mostly just for traction. On a dry highway all it is going to do is strain the engine more. I wouldn't short chain it too much because it will restrict the air flow to the radiator a little more. Leave the plow down a slow as possible without it hitting the road or those pesky bridge expansion joints. Keep it angled to one side to get as much air into the grille as possible. Drive slow and keep a lcose ye on all you gauges. Drive around on some back roads first just to make sure that everything is OK to run on the highway. Is there anyway you can toss the plow in the bed? It might be a little less of a headache. I think you should be fine either way. A 3500 should get the job done. Congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

put it in the bed of the truck if possible. two guys should be able to do it in a couple of minutes. if not do what the guy in front of me said to do...


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

By putting it in the bed it will give you an idea on how to put it on and off plus with it in the bed it is alot safer and will lead to worry less driving.


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

I would also recommend putting the plow in the bed. Better for your engine (airflow).


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

I was wondering how people got them *out* of the back of the truck when they buy them from a dealer. I never thought to put it in the back of the truck. How the hell do you get it *in* the back? I have seen them lying face down. Do I just flip it vertical and then rock it over so it is leaning then slide it in? Thats the only way I can figure it would work.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

scitown;461772 said:


> I was wondering how people got them *out* of the back of the truck when they buy them from a dealer. I never thought to put it in the back of the truck. How the hell do you get it *in* the back? I have seen them lying face down. Do I just flip it vertical and then rock it over so it is leaning then slide it in? Thats the only way I can figure it would work.


Know anyone with a forklift or bucket loader? Have them put it in the bed, and someone else take it out for you on the other end. That's what I've done- works great and is much less wear and tear on the truck.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

No I dont know anyone with a forklift at that end.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

Use a come-along and chain it to a big tree branch. Probably not the safest way to go but I have gone this route before. Just be careful.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

scitown;461826 said:


> No I dont know anyone with a forklift at that end.


Where do you live? I might be able to help you out. If not, a few guys can take it out of the bed no problem. Come-a-long it to a tree and slowly drive forward until it almost falls out the the bed. The hand push it slowly off the bed so that it is at an angle then just pick it up and slowly put it on the ground. It helps if it is on skids or a pallet of some sort when it is in the truck so you don't scratch it. How big is the plow?


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Burkartsplow;461653 said:


> put it in the bed of the truck if possible. two guys should be able to do it in a couple of minutes. if not do what the guy in front of me said to do...


Two guys? Not me and anyone I know. Yikes, we are talking 800 pounds! LOL

My *&^ing back!!!


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Put it on it's face...2 guys can lift one end into the bed, then lift the other end and slide it in............depending on how high the bed is, that is.......

I guess us Canadian boys are just a bit tougher..........................


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

An engine cherry picker will lift it in or out.


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

If it was me i would just drive it home...just watch your gauges and you will be fine. I had mine installed almost two hours away and I drove it home on the freeway at 70 mph without any problems.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

niederhauser la;461986 said:


> If it was me i would just drive it home...just watch your gauges and you will be fine. I had mine installed almost two hours away and I drove it home on the freeway at 70 mph without any problems.


This is what I would do as well. I have been selling plows running fully equipped demo trucks for over 17 years. Plow is on the truck 12 months a year. I would expect over that time close to one million miles and thousands of hours doing it. Granted I am running company vehicles so I do not have the investment that you guys have in your own rigs. Watch the gauges, change the blade angle if she starts to get a little warm. IMO 2 hours should be no big deal.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Its an eight foot fisher. I have a younger brother and his friend who are both twenty years old. I think between the three of us we can figure it out. Them are college kids and have been a learnin, I bet we can get it. Between the three of us we are packing about 575lbs. Thanks for the offer First Time out. I think we got it. If not and we drop it on our legs Yard Medic ( a senior plowsite member) is on the fire department in Concord Nh where the truck is. He will have to help. HAHA


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

hydro_37;461974 said:


> An engine cherry picker will lift it in or out.


I know a few guys who use thier engine hoists to move thier plows in and out of the truck beds. Just make sure you use a good rope/strap or chain to do so. Don't need a plow 5ft up in the air comming crashing down near people. (cough BNC cough)


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'd just drive it also. I live in Goffstown and have a house in New Hampton (lakes region, about an hour and 15 minutes each way) And I have driven up there and back to plow the driveway a few times. One time I had a trailer full of trash to dump in my dumpster, and pulled it back with 420 lbs of aluminum in it. About an extra 2200-2400 lbs plus the 560 lbs of sand, and a bunch of other crap, in the bed. At least 600 lbs total back there. Not a hiccup, and that's with a 2500HD. Oh, and my plow is a MM2 8' HD


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I get my plow (7.5' meyer) in my bed with me and a friend and can get it out by myself... Tilt it forward so the frame is stickin up. Back the truck up to it and each of you get on either side of the plow closest to the bed of the truck. Lift it up and rest it on tailgate. (I can probably do it myself but never tried it). then go to the back lift it up and slide her in. To get it out drag it out of the bed, tilt it down on the ground with the other end almost to the edge of the tailgate and then get in your truck and put her in drive. I always do it on the grass... it only drops about 2.5 feet. Hasnt hurt her yet. Then again my plow is the older classic style with the pump on my truck...Thats how i do it... Good luck with the truck...


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

jjklongisland;462148 said:


> I get my plow (7.5' meyer) in my bed with me and a friend and can get it out by myself... Tilt it forward so the frame is stickin up. Back the truck up to it and each of you get on either side of the plow closest to the bed of the truck. Lift it up and rest it on tailgate. (I can probably do it myself but never tried it). then go to the back lift it up and slide her in. To get it out drag it out of the bed, tilt it down on the ground with the other end almost to the edge of the tailgate and then get in your truck and put her in drive. I always do it on the grass... it only drops about 2.5 feet. Hasnt hurt her yet. Then again my plow is the older classic style with the pump on my truck...Thats how i do it... Good luck with the truck...


i put a 7.5 meyer poly in my bed of the truck last winter when I broke it all to hell. It was snowing like hell out and I was pissed off. Trucks were falling apart all over the place during a 4 day storm and i had no one to help me. I put it by a tree and stood it straight up and backed the truck up to it. I then leaned it against the tailgate and then got behind it and pushed it till it got up there. then i backed it into the tree and was off. You will be amazed with what you can do when you are really pissed off.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

See, thats using your head... Good job getting her in there. Sorry you had a bad night though... It was funny cause I asked my buddy the same thing, what the best way to get the plow in and out of the truck cause I know its heavy... After he explained to me how he does it I was amazed on how easy it really is. I was very reluctant letting the plow take the drop off the tailgate but it doesnt bother her one bit. I guess there is more force when hitting a high manhole at 15 mph than it dropping a few feet onto the grass...


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

just drive it home with the plow on the front. I drove mine home that way and it was 4 hour drive and i had no issues at all. youll be fine. Seems to me like youd be taking a bigger chance of damaging something by putting it the bed, whether it be someones back or toes or the plow itself.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

stroker79;462231 said:


> just drive it home with the plow on the front. I drove mine home that way and it was 4 hour drive and i had no issues at all. youll be fine. Seems to me like youd be taking a bigger chance of damaging something by putting it the bed, whether it be someones back or toes or the plow itself.


My only problem is the front sags a bit more than I would like. Im thinking that until I get some timbrens up under her maybe I should not drive her two hours on the highway.


----------



## MorningDew Farm (May 22, 2007)

I just bought a plow truck over this past summer and the only way home was to drive it ...it is an 88 ford 350 dump 4x4 460 w/fisher plow and sander. it's a 4hr drive from ct. to vt and i only paid a grand for it and i was told the clutch slipped alittle in 4th. sooo....i tell myself if it makes it home it's worth the 1000 bucks. Had the plow on the front and the sander in the back, she drove fine on the highway(3 tanks of gas). Made the trip in style. when i got home i slid the sander off on 2- 2x6. Put a clutch in her and now it's plow madness


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

jjklongisland;462148 said:


> I get my plow (7.5' meyer) in my bed with me and a friend and can get it out by myself... Tilt it forward so the frame is stickin up. Back the truck up to it and each of you get on either side of the plow closest to the bed of the truck. Lift it up and rest it on tailgate. (I can probably do it myself but never tried it). then go to the back lift it up and slide her in. To get it out drag it out of the bed, tilt it down on the ground with the other end almost to the edge of the tailgate and then get in your truck and put her in drive. I always do it on the grass... it only drops about 2.5 feet. Hasnt hurt her yet. Then again my plow is the older classic style with the pump on my truck...Thats how i do it... Good luck with the truck...


When I moved to the right coast from the midwest, I loaded and unloaded my Western ProPlow myself into my C2500 bed. The toughest part was taking it back out bacause the rubber bed mat was so sticky. I used the same approach- hoist one end up on the tailgate, go to the other end, lift and push 'er in. Of course, that plow style doesn't have the headgear attached but it's still a hefty weight.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah I guess the rubber bed liner would make it tough sliding on. My bed liner is plastic so it moves with ease... Next time maybe try putting down cardboard or scrap plywood first to lessen the friction of the bedliner...


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

I will be picking the truck up on saturday. I think I will try to drive it back. Worse case, something happends to the plow and it pisses me off enough to be able to lift it into the back. Ill let everyone know how I made out and maybe throw up some pictures. I never thought this would turn into a two page post. Plowsite is the greatest.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I just drive mt truck to concord NH, about 70 minutes and ran fine. Just keep the blade as low as you can. Some guy like to angle the blade but it really pulls on the front end. If you drive at 60 and angle left and right you'll see you can steer you truck with the wind against the plow.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

*I made it*

Picked up my new to me truck this morning. I took the "get in it and drive it home" aproach. It was cold this morning in Concord Nh so the heat was up. The thermo topped out at one click above the half way mark. That was only because I shut the heat off to answer my phone. Drives nice for an older truck. Kept the plow on and cruised home. The truck drives a lot nicer than I thought it would. Thanks for the help guys!!. Oh and sorry about buying a plow truck, now the forcast says high thirties and sunny for the ten day. My bad. Maybe the snow will melt and I can get some fall cleanups done.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Glad you got your new truck home OK. It was the easiest way for sure. Yeah, thanks for the upcoming weather.:angry:


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

*I keep telling myself that its a landscape truck*

Maybe I will just throw a rake and a green barrel in the back and start hoping for nice weather so I can pick up leaves. Or plan a winter vacation. That should help everyone on this site.


----------

